# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 11.2] Problme de communication avec outlook

## Valkann

Bonjour,

j'ai un soucis de communication avec Outlook lors de la rcupration des agendas de ce dernier.

Cela fonctionne bien pour environ les 250 premiers agenda et ensuite me renvoie une erreur R0039

error accessing external object property CreationTime. 
Je vous joins le code si quelqu'un a une ide de ce qui peut se passer

d'avance merci



```

```

----------

